# When You Look At Your Outback



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

As it sits idle in your yard, storage or wherever, what do you think about when you look at YOUR OUTBACK??
As for me, in my head, I hear that song from a Disney movie where Goofy is singing:"together, out on the open road." (yup, the product of too many back to back showings of Disney movies at home.







) 
I see escape, I see beaches, I see fun with my family...
What do you see??


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I see one of the finest campers you can buy. I see the best looking unit in the storage lot. I see my backup house should I lose the one I live in regularly. I see parking it in a tranquil mountain park and letting her perform. I also see a monthly payment and a storage payment, plus an insurance payment, and lowered MPG when pulling it. But I sure love it. So glad we have it. Family camping trips are wonderful.

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I see....
Wait a minute....I DON'T SEE! It's still in winter storage! ARRRRRGH!

Anyway....

I see freedom to roam where we choose. Reservations optional.

I see an escape from the stresses of my everyday life. A sanity break.

I see my own personal "MARGARITAVILLE." On wheels.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I see time with my family...watching the kids grow and learn new things, making new friends, and making memories that will last all of their lives. Playing in the sun sunny and the rain. Just being together as a family.

Oh....and I see a Margaritaville myself....I think that the Outback should come with a built in blender. Or one of the gas powered ones.









Gary


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

I see memories made and yet to be made. We, as a family, truely love and enjoy our Outback.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I see...

I see...

I see... happy people!

Freedom.
Calm.
sunny-Days.
Beauty in shape and form.
Escape.
Future memories.
Relaxation.
Lightness (weight and color).
Comfort.
The kinks worked out of my psyche.
Ice Cream on a hot summer day.
Kids muddy from the lake.

Reverie


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I see a trailer









Lots of good family time too!!!

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Soon, soon I will see, for now an empty space where it will sit.........

"On the Road again" while hooking up.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I see a return to a slower, more peaceful life;
An opportunity no longer filled with strife.
A chance to sit back and relax with friends and those
I meet along a road _I_ chose.

To hear the pounding of the surf upon the beach,
Just so slightly out of reach.
To hear the birds and their sweet refrain
While awaiting a welcome summer rain.

Camped out in the woods or along the shore,
I dream of years to come, and more.
Life taking a breather a day at a time,
That's what I see when I look at mine.

Mark


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Mark,

I was planning on creating a nice little poem, however you beat me to it!! And since yours was so eloquently stated, I will just say, " I agree with Mark!"

Maybe Mark has just written the official Outbacker Motto, or Theme, or Vision, or whatever!

Jason


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

MSWALT!! Wow, that's all I can say. That's it in a nutshell. Hats off my friend.

the other Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I see time with kids before they are all grown up.
I see NO NO work NO NO Bosses
I see R&R
Most of all just fun with kids








Don


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Damn this thing is BIG!







Being only a couple of weeks old, we are still trying to get used to her, as well as not seeing the neighbors house anymore. We wanted a new fence, well we got it now!







The outback us much larger than our pop up that fit under the carport.

Chris


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Simple...my own doghouse on wheels









Thor


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I see another tax right off.....

Oh almost forgot, I see much much fun in the very near future. A chance to re-live my childhood with my family.

Big Iron


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

I see a chance to spend time with family.... doing something we all enjoy. My 12 year old pulled out of a band trip to an amusement park, so we could go camping with the family. Her idea.


----------



## troyament (Mar 24, 2005)

Jolly!  You need to get that thing out of Storage!!!! We are starting to fill ours with everything since we just purchased it this year. It was 83 degrees here yesterday, wasn't that odd! We have family stuff for the next few weeks, then we are headed out camping in our 28 RL-S for the first time!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

I see Memories past and Future Memories 
Great friends and Family.
And visions of Mods to come sunny sunny

Jim


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll let you know when our new 28RSDS gets here.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Escape! No worries, just me, dw, and the road.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

troy...
I hear you. Maybe I'll get it at the end of the week.

Weird weather. It was 87 degrees here yesterday, and only 1 degree shy of a record. It's also the 7 year anniversary of my house being swallowed by the Red River of the North in the FLOOD OF THE MILLENIUM, as the Discovery Channel called it. I'm safe this year!


----------

